# The Touch



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

What is FOX thinking? I was looking forward to this show, setup a SL for it, and enjoyed the pilot eppy (although my local Fox station cutoff the last few minutes of it). 
Now I find out that Touch won't start airing until March. What is the point of airing one episode when the series doesn't start for two months? Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Yeah, it was a preview "event". They started their news at 10 and didn't wait for The Touch to finish at 10:07?

I believe it is available on Fox's website if you want to see the ending.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

"dpeters11" said:


> Yeah, it was a preview "event". They started their news at 10 and didn't wait for The Touch to finish at 10:07?
> 
> I believe it is available on Fox's website if you want to see the ending.


Thanks, I'll check out the website. 
Yep, the local station didn't wait for the final seven minutes.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I loved it!


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

show has a lot of potential. Really enjoyed it, hoping fox can air it reguarly so they don't kill it. Had trouble seeing "Jack bower" take a punch to the stomach and not beat the crap out of the other guy though


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

thxultra said:


> show has a lot of potential. Really enjoyed it, hoping fox can air it reguarly so they don't kill it. Had trouble seeing "Jack bower" take a punch to the stomach and not beat the crap out of the other guy though


I loved it too and can't wait until March for the new episodes.

And to be fair to Jack Bauer...that wasn't just any man who slugged him the gut. Jack took one square from Smokey (The Man in Black) himself.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

I thought the show was decent. We'll have to see where it goes. I'll tune in in March.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

thxultra said:


> show has a lot of potential. Really enjoyed it, hoping fox can air it reguarly so they don't kill it. Had trouble seeing "Jack bower" take a punch to the stomach and not beat the crap out of the other guy though


I heard/read/saw somewhere that this show has a lot of "24" production people working in it. Hope it's true ... they seem to know their stuff.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

What was the connection between the telephone operator and the kid getting the oven?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

We loved it also. Hopefully since it actually starts in March Fox might give us five or six episodes in consecutive weeks.


----------



## spaul (Jul 19, 2009)

My wife and I liked the show but, agree more then a 2 week wait for regular run is insane.Thank goodness I set it as series link .To answer the connection mentioned about phone operator and the kid needing the oven.It happen by the phones original owner was a food equipment salesman and told the operator he needed this phone back and would do anything. Which she remembered while talking to the boy with the phone and talking him down from letting the bomb attached to it detonate.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

yosoyellobo said:


> What was the connection between the telephone operator and the kid getting the oven?


She called the phone he was using as a timer for the bomb.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

yosoyellobo said:


> What was the connection between the telephone operator and the kid getting the oven?


I might be wrong here, but in addition to the connection_ spaul_ explains, I think she was the girl singing near the opening of the pilot and for whom the two Japanese girls created the fan club.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

The number of coincidental connections is staggering. Maybe too many to be at all believable. Still, we enjoyed the show. It did have a 24 flavor to it.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

I also liked it, a little disappointed that I have to wait until March


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

"dmspen" said:


> The number of coincidental connections is staggering. Maybe too many to be at all believable. Still, we enjoyed the show. It did have a 24 flavor to it.


Not according to the theory of "6 degrees of separation". There is also "Memes", along with the many speculations on how ancient cultures that are separated by thousands of miles developed along similar lines (belief in gods, building of pyramids, etc).


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

dmspen said:


> The number of coincidental connections is staggering. Maybe too many to be at all believable. Still, we enjoyed the show. It did have a 24 flavor to it.


I think the point is that the connections are not "coincidental".


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> I think the point is that the connections are not "coincidental".


Agreed it was all connected


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> Not according to the theory of "6 degrees of separation". There is also "Memes", along with the many speculations on how ancient cultures that are separated by thousands of miles developed along similar lines (belief in gods, building of pyramids, etc).


Or things in James Burke's Connections series, tonic water leading to the discovery of the size of the universe and such. Though some of his connections seemed a bit tenuous.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Disappointed that it didn't use my favorite song from my moviegoing childhood.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Or things in James Burke's Connections series, tonic water leading to the discovery of the size of the universe and such. Though some of his connections seemed a bit tenuous.


Use to love his show. Anything new with him?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

This show is going to be tough to watch if every episode is tearjerker.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Atfer last night's episode I still enjoy Touch, but the 'coincidences', or quantum entanglements, are still a bit on the unbelievable side.

If the kid has never talked, how does he narrate the beginning?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

dmspen said:


> Atfer last night's episode I still enjoy Touch, but the 'coincidences', or quantum entanglements, are still a bit on the unbelievable side.
> 
> If the kid has never talked, how does he narrate the beginning?


Be happy he's not narrating with numbers.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Good episode ... worth the wait.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> This show is going to be tough to watch if every episode is tearjerker.


Well, I have a feeling that's going to be the situation since there's no indication that the kid's ability will lead to anything but doing swell things for folks in trouble.



dmspen said:


> If the kid has never talked, how does he narrate the beginning?


We're hearing a translation of his thoughts?:sure:

My wife likes the show, didn't care for "24". Me, well, not so much.


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

What's interesting about this show is it is totally unique (_a lot like Persons of Interest_.) The basic premise is a boy (_machine_) that spits out some numbers (_a social security number)_ to his dad (_creator_) who must decipher the meaning, with the help of a psychologist (_psychologically traumatized former assassin_.) The main difference is the dad gets to save people by being nice and hugging them rather than shooting them.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

dmspen said:


> Atfer last night's episode I still enjoy Touch, but the 'coincidences', or quantum entanglements, are still *a bit on the unbelievable side*.
> 
> If the kid has never talked, how does he narrate the beginning?


 Just a bit unbelievable? And shows like Terra Nova, Alcatraz , Fringe and The Simpsons are more believable? :lol:

That being said, I think Touch is one of the corniest, silliest and most contrived shows I've seen in a long while but I love watching the end when they tie everything together. The writers must start from the end and work their way backwards. Keifer definitely needs a shot of something to wake him up. He reminds me of David Jansen of "The (original) Fugitive" TV series fame. The guy's character was always such a downer then he actually "caught" it in his real life and never found another acting job. I think Kiefer caught the same illness from his years of 24.


----------

